# Hallo, bin (nicht ganz) neu hier!



## wermue (30 Nov. 2020)

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar schone ein Weile registriert, aber ich hab jetzt erst angefangen, das eine oder andere Bildchen zu capturen und hoffe, jetzt auch mal was beitragen zu können.

Werner


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2020)

Dann hau mal rein


----------



## wermue (30 Nov. 2020)

Schon angefangen.


----------

